# Incorrect channels after setup with Telewest Box (Scientific Atlanta)



## gsi66 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I have telewest and a Scientific Atlanta DVB4000 box. Just got my first Tivo (Thompson Scenium) and just got through the installation:- but (a) all the channels are wrong; and (b) the remote does not change channel correctly.

Searched the forums but mostly telewest customers have Pace boxes. Cannot find any fixes when using Scientific Atlanta boxes.

Setup went well, but it asked if I had basic channel package which I said yes to. I was able to pick Telewest as my provider. Remote takes 3 digits and uses enter to confirm channel change. None of the Tivo IR codes seem to work. Also going into program listings, I only have a few channels and none of them tally with the telewest. e.g. World Business News is actually US-5.

I have read about a dongle that may be of use. Can anyone out there confirm ? Anyone out there using Scientific Atlanta box ?

Last question: my IR blaster cable has two IR's - I've read to use both, not use both. What's the story here? ...and if I should only use one, which one? ... and how do I tell them apart.

Oh, I need a hug.

GSi66


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hiya! Welcome to the Tivolution 

According to Gary's TivoPortal site, the SA uses the same code as the Pace 4000. To quote from the "Supported STBs" page...

".. use one of these codes 20020, 20043, 20025 or 20023 under manufacturer Pace - but select the option to enable the ENTER key sequence."

As to the other stuff. I don't know what to say. All TW channel number are three numeric digits, so US-5 is not right, plus there isn't a channel called World Business News either 

To start at the beginning. Assuming you're on TW Digital and not analogue, then you should be using the "Digital Basic" pack choice. To check, Sky One is on Channel 120.

The dongle _may_ be required but try it without first as I think the SAs do use standard IR and not IrDA.

Use _one_ wand and cover the end of the other with some tape and tuck it of sight.


----------



## gsi66 (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Carl,

That helped some. I completely re-installed my Tivo and this time made sure I chose the digital basic package. This seems to have given me more channels and as you say SkyOne is on channel 120.

Tried the PACE setup codes - none of them work. Best I can get is choosing Scientific Atlanta, two leading zeros, enter to complete and code 997 fast. This seems to be the only setting where I get any movement when pressing channel up/down in the setup. It's still way bad though as pressing the channel change only gets me a couple of the channels...

Entering 120 on the tivo remote magically disables live tv. I have to use the up/down changer button to get anything back  . Entering 101 (BBC1) seems to take me to channel 102 (BBC2).

I double checked my box. It is a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 4000DVB.

Anyway, thanks for your help. I'm one step closer.
GSi


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

If you are on any given channel and put the same channel number in again, this will seem to 'disable live tv'. What it actually does is switch the Tivo between the RF and SCART inputs for that channel. Obviously there's nothing on any of the RF hence you get the 'blue screen'.

Not sure about the BBC1/2 problem


----------



## gsi66 (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks again Carl,

All solved now. Put just one IR on the Telewest box - just over the double lights. Picked the basic digital package as you suggested.
Remote setup was to not use the front blaster (i.e. stick with the cable), remove the enter ok after channel option (I think it was sending the back button code instead of ok) and picked "Scientific Atlanta" as the box with the 997 fast code.

No dongle needed. Only remaining problem was the Telewest channel indicator stayed on screen which I disabled in the Telewest setup (reduced to 0 second delay keeping on-screen menu around).

All now works great - all channel changes good to go. Maybe I should communicate this setup to the site that suggests using a PACE 4000 setup.

Thanks for your help,
GSi66


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Nice to know you got it sorted eventually, and glad I could help 



gsi66 said:


> Maybe I should communicate this setup to the site that suggests using a PACE 4000 setup.


I'm sure Gary (the site's owner) would appreciate it.

Speaking of our esteemed Moderator, I haven't seen him on here for ages. Hope he's okay. Anyone know anything?


----------

